# aktivieren und deaktivieren von radio button



## tjweb (23. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe 2 Gruppen von Radio Buttons, die erste Gruppe mit den Name (verae) soll deaktiviert bzw. wieder aktiviert werden wenn eine Bedingung nicht erfüllt ist.
Es soll auch so sein dass in der ersten Gruppe nicht alle Radio Buttons deaktiviert werden.

Die zweite Gruppe sind die Radio Buttons mit dem ich die erste Gruppe deaktiviere bzw. wieder aktiviere.

Hier mal den Code:


```
<form action="" name="test" method="post">

<input type="radio" name="verae" value="0" id="myTest" />Zu deaktivierenden Radio Button1</br>
<input type="radio" name="verae" value="1" id="myTest" />Zu deaktivierenden Radio Button2</br>
<input type="radio" name="verae" value="2" id="myTest" />Zu deaktivierenden Radio Button3</br>
<input type="radio" name="verae" value="3" />dieser Radio Button soll nicht deaktiviert werden</br></br>


<input type="radio" name="akti_deak" value="ja" onclick=disable() />dekativiere Radio Buttons
<input type="radio" name="akti_deak" value="nein" onclick=undisable() />aktiviere Radio Buttons
<input type="radio" name="akti_deak" value="nein" onclick=undisable() />aktiviere Radio Buttons
</form>
```


```
<script language="javascript">
function disable() { document.getElementById("myTest").disabled=true;}
function undisable() { document.getElementById("myTest").disabled=false;}
</script>
```

Nun wenn ich den Radio Button „deaktiviere Radio Buttons“ drücke dann deaktiviert sich nur „Zu deaktivierenden Radio Button1“.
Es sollen sich aber Button 2 und 3 auch deaktivieren.

Ich komme nicht auf die Lösung, da ich mich mit Java nicht gut auskenne.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
tjweb


----------



## HarleyDavidson (24. Jan 2014)

tjweb hat gesagt.:


> Ich komme nicht auf die Lösung, da ich mich mit Java nicht gut auskenne.



...würde dir in diesem Falle auch nicht viel helfen, da JavaScript etwas anderes wie Java ist ...


----------



## Unlikus (24. Jan 2014)

wenn dein Projekt auch nur ein bischen größer als die Radiobuttons wird, würde ich dir jQuery anraten. Damit kannst du viel einfacher attribute und co setzen, löschen, verändern und noch viel mehr.
Auch habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du eigentlich willst.


----------

